# What's your porn name?



## Master slacker (Oct 15, 2011)

So, we all know how it goes:

1) Your first name would be the name of your childhood pet.

2) Your second name would be the name of the street where you grew up.

Mine is *Angel Poplarwood*.

What's your name?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 15, 2011)

Linus Willowood.


----------



## benbo (Oct 15, 2011)

Rebel Chase


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Brownie Big Hand


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 15, 2011)

Maverick Rio


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2011)

Jerry Woodstock


----------



## ktulu (Oct 15, 2011)

Blackie Church


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 15, 2011)

ktulu said:


> Blackie Church


That's racist!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2011)

Spaz Gunnison


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2011)

I get to pick a porn name?!? In that case, I wanna be...Pete Jones.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 16, 2011)

Buck Naked


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 16, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ktulu said:
> 
> 
> > Blackie Church
> ...


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 16, 2011)

William, the 'De-virginizer' Tuttle


----------



## benbo (Oct 16, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Buck Naked


You grew up on Naked Street? Or was it Naked Avenue?


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2011)

Nibbles Freeman and/or Spunky Freeman.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Chewy Seton


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 17, 2011)

Friskie Cotton Tree


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 17, 2011)

Klaus Route 4.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Klaus Route 4.


Klaus? Been in any Scheiße films lately?



snickerd3 said:


> Chewy Seton


Chewy? Like Chewbacca? I can't get on board with that hirsute porn.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 17, 2011)

Cotton Pinerock


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 17, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> Max County Road 143


Winner. :blink:


----------



## mizzoueng (Oct 17, 2011)

Dusty Brushcreek


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Klaus Route 4.
> ...


yep. My orange swordtail fish was named after chewbacca. We also had a princess laia and wicket.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2011)

Shannara Collins

Then we moved and the cat went away, so it would be:

Norman Seneca (which sounds like I'm going to offer someone my peace pipe...)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2011)

> yep. My orange swordtail fish was named after chewbacca. We also had a princess laia and wicket.


As you know I have a very brown, very furry, rather large brown dog. When he gets a little unruly, I've been known to shout out, "Easy Chewie!"


----------



## benbo (Oct 17, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Klaus Route 4.
> ...


I take it you prefer the actress Shaver Clean


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 17, 2011)

Petey Largo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2011)

> I take it you prefer the actress Shaver Clean


Now we're cookin'!

My porn name would be: Huey Lacona.

My wife's would be Madison Fairview. How hot is that?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 17, 2011)

Bucky SR2


----------



## civengPE (Oct 17, 2011)

Warlock Claymore


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2011)

How about current pet/street?

Mine would be: Sammy Mashie


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 17, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> How about current pet/street?


Turbo Brookmoor


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 17, 2011)

Harley Oak


----------



## MGX (Oct 17, 2011)

Cujo Route 2


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 17, 2011)

Buddy June


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 17, 2011)

Friskin Deer


----------



## envirotex (Oct 17, 2011)

1st pet/street: Sammy Alhambra

Current pet/street: Daisy Medina


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> Friskin Deer


It's interspecies erotica, fucko.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 27, 2011)

Iggy Kozeneski


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine would be

Lester Carolina Pines Ave.

ok....We need a different method.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure mine would be moribund monkey considering how much time I have spent at work lately with little to no exercise ....


----------

